# Were you spanked as a child? The Poll



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Were you spanked as a child....

I know there is already a thread but I thought it would be interesting to see comparrisons in graph form.

I was spanked with a leather belt type thing with PERSUADER printed on it.... nice hey? That was my mom, my dad just punched me. The only positive in that is that I will never lift a hand (or anything else for that matter) to any of my kids!


----------



## Lisa Lubner (Feb 27, 2004)

salaam

holy crud, raven! that's awful!









i remember my parents spanking me... but i only remember getting spanked for the dangerous stuff... like if i ran out in the street or hurt my little sister. and i think that my parents might have *threatened* to use a belt, but they never did.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, I voted no, but in reality I was spanked 3 times total.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I also voted no but was spanked 2 or 3 times total. To me, this doesn't count as spanking used as discipline. My dad only did it once and said he couldn't never do it again. (He was beat as a child by his father.) My mother did it once or twice because I used to have these enormous tantrums - kicking and flailing on the floor - no disabilities or problems, I was just being a brat.

Usually my parents used things like making eat dinner alone (I was very social).

Emily


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I voted yes.

Only for lying to my parents not for other misbehaving type stuff.


----------



## daria (Feb 11, 2003)

I voted yes, but "spanked" would be an understatement. My father used a belt, switch, fists, etc.

My husband and I are committed to gentle discipline for our sweet little guy.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes, I was spanked. It wasn't very often and I don't remember the reasons for it, so I think it wasn't that big a deal.

Except one time when I didn't head home after school like I should have; instead I got so much into playing with some friends in the playground, time simply slipped by unnoticed. (I have time issues.







: ) Mom came to school to find me and told me to get into the car; she pulled me over and whalloped my bare thighs for what seemed an eternity. I think she used her hand but she might have used a hair brush. I can't remember. It was terrifying and humiliating. She was furious. I scared her when I didn't come home and as a mother now I know how she felt. But I also think she was pissed off at me, thinking I defied her by not coming home like usual, and to find me playing just made her more angry.

So, yes, I struggle to resist the urge to spank my kids.


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

I was beaten with belts, sticks, tree branches, riding crops, hands, if it was there it was used.

I have never nor will I ever hit dd. I so wanted to make sure that I broke the horrible cycle of violence that I swore I would never have kids until I knew it was gone. I had my first one at 33 and the cycle is BROKEN! yay!


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I was not spanked as a child.

Once, after hitting my brother in the back of the head with a softball bat, my mother hit me. Without even thinking, she hit me across the side of my face. I was horrified and ran away from her. She did not seek me out to talk about it for hours and this is what impressed upon me the horror of what I did. Not the hitting, but her silence and how much she obviously abhorred my action.

As a mother, I think that I TOTALLY deserved the hit. She watched as one of her children was hit (very hard) with a baseball bat. I think I might do the same thing without thinking.

Amanda


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

Yes. with the belt- when Dad got home- of course. and then there was the soap in the mouth as i got older and said curse words or talked back.

Laura


----------

